# WINAMP::now play .DAT and MOV files in Winamp!! great!



## pro (Feb 16, 2007)

hi all, 
just found out a way to play .dat and .mov file in winamp. trying to find this from a long time because of enhancer dsp for winamp is great for good sound quality. right now i am using winamp 5.32 just check out, this SHOULD work on previous versions. by default winamp can't play these file types. you might need some codec pack for playing quick time files like quick time alternative but nothing like this is needed for playing dat files.

go to preference >input>nullsoft DirectShow decoder>configure

here you can see cnames of various file types like MPG,AVI etc. add DAT and then MOV. use semicolon in between two file extensions. then click ok.
now you can enjoy these filetypes on winamp.

hey please give some repo to me if you like, it feels nice....


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 16, 2007)

COOL!! MAN ITS WORKING ON 5.24 version as well


----------



## Anurag A (Feb 16, 2007)

Its Amazing !
Thanx a lot man !
I was missing these features in world's best player.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks
is there any way to do so in WMP also .
I was looking for this as vlc pic quality is not good .
rep for u.


----------



## anandk (Feb 16, 2007)

nice. thanx. will rep u.


----------



## pro (Feb 17, 2007)

siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> is there any way to do so in WMP also .
> I was looking for this as vlc pic quality is not good .
> rep for u.


just open dat file in WMP, it will definately play. for mov file use quick time alternative and then try to open mov file in WMP, say yes if it asks should WMP play this file.


----------



## pchacker (Feb 17, 2007)

@pro
No it doesnot do do


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 19, 2007)

for dat files - jus renaming the .dat to .mpg will do !! as simple as that!!


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks a lot dude
its a great info
its working


----------



## pro (Feb 20, 2007)

it is not possible to rename DAT  files on CD while you want to watch films. actually winmedia player like winamp can identify files with their codec and DAT files do have mpeg codec hence renamiming is possible. but this will not help if you have a large collection of dat files, there renaming will not be an easy option and if you try to play dat files without adding it as an input the player will crash .
__________


			
				siddharth_2463107 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> is there any way to do so in WMP also .
> I was looking for this as vlc pic quality is not good .
> rep for u.



while opening dat files in wmp just click ALL files in the open menu. this will make sure you can see every file type (even picture files doc files etc as well) then select dat file. this will play definitely......


----------



## ashnik (Feb 20, 2007)

THANKS MAN...WORKS IN WINAMP 2.95 too.


----------



## planetcall (Feb 20, 2007)

dont u need qt codecs for playing mov in winamp ? I guess you need to install qt or qt alternative.

Ans: Yea codec is needed. I should have read the title post with more attention.


----------



## netguy (Feb 20, 2007)

gr8 work dude nice going....!thnx for that


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

nice finding
thanks
reps to you


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice thanx a lot


----------

